# Any Inexpensive ideas?



## Sparky828 (May 30, 2005)

do you guys have any inexpensive ideas that would make my car look better/cooler... I dont need comments or othewr bullshit i just want ideas and critisizm Thanks

My Car


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

-one idea is to re paint the front bumper. right now it has that normal "velvet" look to it like all old cars do. i would try sanding it then hit it with a coat of "duplicolor trim paint" if you can find a junk yard bumper and try it out on it that would be even better.

-the cars stance is OK, when you get into suspension work i say leave it how it is just drop the front no more than an ich.

-could you take a few more shots? or at least one of the rear?

-your best bet for cheap is to just go to a store with a good selection of GOOD spray paint (duplicolor and krylon...rustolium sucks) and just get ideas. no crazy colors. satin and flat are ideal (gloss is hard to work with) its an older car....keep it at its roots, just make it look like it used to. :thumbup:


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

lol i did this with krylon...
the front lip on my 240 wuz ....green (car is blue) I really have no idea why... but it was and my mirrors were also in bad condition.. (stickers taken off left ALOT of paint off)
soo.. i took off the front lip and painted it like a satin black and the taped off the mirrorss.. lol yea almost the whole car was covered with newspaper and painted the mirrors the matching colors!!!!!!
lol it looks a ton better.. but its still a POS


----------



## Petrovich (May 13, 2005)

Try getting the same aluminum color that you've got on your rims, and paint all chrome pieces with it 
Get some new rear shocks/struts, it'd really improve the looks of your car. If you get harder springs than stock, you might actually get it to oversteer in a cool way, too 
A bumper of the same blue as the rest of the car would look neat. Make sure you use a lot of clearcoat, though. And o yeah, hard wax the whole thing after you're done. And take some interior pictures.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Petrovich said:


> Try getting the same aluminum color that you've got on your rims, and paint all chrome pieces with it
> Get some new rear shocks/struts, it'd really improve the looks of your car. If you get harder springs than stock, you might actually get it to oversteer in a cool way, too
> A bumper of the same blue as the rest of the car would look neat. Make sure you use a lot of clearcoat, though. And o yeah, hard wax the whole thing after you're done. And take some interior pictures.


what would shocks do for looks


----------



## Randomletters (Jun 20, 2005)

pete? said:


> what would shocks do for looks


Drop it like its hot


----------



## AznBoiBryant (Dec 29, 2004)

Randomletters said:


> Drop it like its hot


Shocks doesn't drop the car, it's the spring that does...


----------



## Dhunter (Jul 2, 2005)

I'd say to drop it, and repaint the front bumper. A new grill wouldn't hurt either. Should he paint the front bumper the same color as the car, or should he leave it black? Another thing, just get lowering springs if you're not interested in racing/auto crossing/etc... And for the love of God, do NOT cut your springs. Also, be careful with springs period. :thumbup:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

a good detailing is something that wont cost you much of anything but makes more differnece then anything else you can do.

oh, and don't get just springs. Weither or not you plan on racing or autocrossing, you're gonna want to do the full work and not just springs.


----------



## Baby_Jesus (Jan 23, 2005)

i agree with everyone on painting the bumpers. they will make the car look completely different. i did that with my 92 and it was like a different car when i was done.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

paint the pillars black


----------



## Dhunter (Jul 2, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> a good detailing is something that wont cost you much of anything but makes more differnece then anything else you can do.
> 
> oh, and don't get just springs. Weither or not you plan on racing or autocrossing, you're gonna want to do the full work and not just springs.


I'd agree with this if his shocks really suck, or if he wants a stiffer ride. Otherwise, if they're fine, I'd say just do the springs, it'll cost him less too.


----------

